# a little help - what about this area?



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ive yet to fish this area... but always look at it wondering why I never see anyone fishing it. So I guess what Im asking is has anyone ever gave it a shot? 

No need to say if its hot or not what fish you catch there. I just noyiced it pretty much lays untouched on a day to day basis.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Josh;

I've fished it before w/ some decent results, it's just a long run for me, so I don't touch it much.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

It's also a good flounder staging area headed out the pass


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thank You Bruce


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

No problem.

There's not too many places in Esc., ICW and BW I haven't fished at one time or another...got any more places you're wondering about, ha ha.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bruce,

I have many unanswered questions about the entire area... it will literally take about 5 years to answer all my questions. Or I can ask someone thats been here for awhile and learn it in 5 minutes.

I wont bombard you with questions. I'll figure it out eventually...

Thanks again


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd mutch rather stumble on a pattern or area then have somebody say fish here...

Its more rewarding that way... although the area I posted above seems to get hardly any attention, I was wondering why?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The people that live in Venetian Isles in Gulf Breeze fish shallow water style there. Ever heard of FishnLane?

She is out and back in 15 minutes with dinner. She also hits Garcon Point Bridge often as well. Reds and trout.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I've fished it quite a bit. I would suspect that most people that put in at 3MB probably head south. Not a lot of ramp access in that area and no houses on the lower west side of Escambia Bay.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I wonder about it too. I guess it's called Redfish Point for a reason, but I haven't tried it either. Maybe because it looks like there's no grass.


----------



## fishbnz (Sep 20, 2014)

Don't worry about it nothin there.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Not alot of grass and gets real shallow at low tide but i've caught the usual around that area.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Hound_dog said:


> Not alot of grass and gets real shallow at low tide but i've caught the usual around that area.


 That was the response of which he was looking for but has now discovered. Smart one, he is. Learned much he has. Just now I noticed. 
Great info brother! Never look here so I didn't realize the search was on.


----------

